# What are your favorite low calorie recipes?



## msminnamouse (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm trying to keep the weight off. My favorite foods are of course, high calorie. So I'm looking for recipes that are low in calories that are actually good. Have any you've made and would like to recommend?


----------



## Siegal (Jun 26, 2013)

Jicama sticks! Just make sure you get a juicey one. Peel it and cut into sticks and sprinkle with kosher salt, cayenne, lime juice....sooo good 

I also like for like a 150 calorie "snack". Steamed asparagus topped with one fried egg (runny) and a little grated Parmesan. Salt and pepper. Then cut it up and let the runny yolk get all over the asparagus. Really good and filling and not too many calories.

Let me know if you need more ideas


----------



## chopper (Jun 26, 2013)

I like to eat celery with peanut butter when i want something crunchy and salty.  Just don't get carried away with the amount of peanut butter.  If it is sweet you are craving, try a few frozen blueberries.  If you are craving ice cream add a little milk to the frozen blueberries with a sweetener of your choice.  

Doctoroz.com has some recipes that are lower in calories, yet high in taste.  Yesterday he had someone on that made a lower calorie Philly cheese steak Sammy that looked pretty good.


----------



## grumblebee (Jul 20, 2013)

KALE CHIPS! So good for when you want something crunchy and salty. They are so healthy for you too! Lots of iron  and fibre.  

baked kale chips | smitten kitchen


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sweet Pepper slices and Hummus


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 21, 2013)

grumblebee said:


> KALE CHIPS! So good for when you want something crunchy and salty. They are so healthy for you too! Lots of iron  and fibre.
> 
> baked kale chips | smitten kitchen


LOVE kale chips, dehydrated tomato chips (no seasoning needs to be added, the sodium in the tomatoes concentrates so they are salty), roasted chickpeas, airpopped popcorn with nutritional yeast.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 21, 2013)

I've been on a grilled vegetable kick lately with my grill basket.

 Last night I mixed up a marinade in a zip lock bag of evoo, white balsamic vinegar, a tablespoon of Italian spices and salt. To the bag I added whole white mushrooms, sliced zucchini, onion wedges, 3" pieces of asparagus, and wedges of green, red and yellow bell peppers. Let the veggies marinate for at least an hour, and then dump the whole bag into your grill basket over an open flame. Keep the veggies moving with a long spatula till they're done to your liking. Along with a grilled piece of chicken, it makes a wonderful low calorie meal !


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 21, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I've been on a grilled vegetable kick lately with my grill basket.
> 
> Last night I mixed up a marinade in a zip lock bag of evoo, white balsamic vinegar, a tablespoon of Italian spices and salt. To the bag I added whole white mushrooms, sliced zucchini, onion wedges, 3" pieces of asparagus, and wedges of green, red and yellow bell peppers. Let the veggies marinate for at least an hour, and then dump the whole bag into your grill basket over an open flame. Keep the veggies moving with a long spatula till they're done to your liking. Along with a grilled piece of chicken, it makes a wonderful low calorie meal !



 Kayelle!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi. What kind of recipes are you looking for? Main dishes? Side dishes? Snacks? Everything? It would help to know some more about your eating habits. Often, calories can be cut easily by changing cooking methods (grilling instead of deep frying, for example) or substituting high-calorie ingredients for lower-calorie ones. For instance, instead of using high-fat sour cream, I use low-fat plain Greek yogurt for just about anything I previously used sour cream with.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 21, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I've been on a grilled vegetable kick lately with my grill basket.
> 
> Last night I mixed up a marinade in a zip lock bag of evoo, white balsamic vinegar, a tablespoon of Italian spices and salt. To the bag I added whole white mushrooms, sliced zucchini, onion wedges, 3" pieces of asparagus, and wedges of green, red and yellow bell peppers. Let the veggies marinate for at least an hour, and then dump the whole bag into your grill basket over an open flame. Keep the veggies moving with a long spatula till they're done to your liking. Along with a grilled piece of chicken, it makes a wonderful low calorie meal !



Thanks Dawg...

Here's a picture of my grilled veggies with shrimp...another idea.


----------



## Addie (Jul 21, 2013)

Lots of water. 0 Calories.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 21, 2013)

Dips made with low fat Greek yogurt are good, use the same recipes that you would do with sour cream.  Laughing Cow cheese wedges are good, and have surprisingly few ingredients. Hungry Girl's website has lots of great ideas for low cal stuff.  I love the lower fat Velveeta, and the lower fat store brand shredded cheddar is quite good.  All melt well, and can be used as sauces, etc.

Make your own soups, with veggies and barley or brown rice, low sodium or homemade chicken stock


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 21, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks Dawg...
> 
> Here's a picture of my grilled veggies with shrimp...another idea.



 again, Kayelle!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 24, 2013)

We love having low fat greek yoghurt with a handful of clusters and a bit of honey, ever so tasty


----------

